# Getting sub-20 by Chattahoochee



## Lofty (Feb 6, 2008)

I am quite excited to be able to go to my first competition now I just need to get sub 20 by then. Any advice on how to cut 2 seconds off my time?
My plans are:
do at least an average of 50 everyday
time all my LL algs to make sure they are all equally fast and I have the finger tricks planned out.
work on Harris Chan like lookahead for sub 10 f2l. 
Top 10 for OH would be awesome but thats my current at home average... I know I still have loads of room for improvement so top 10 is my goal.


----------



## Dene (Feb 6, 2008)

I think there is only one way, practise, but you musn't forget study among that!! try hand strengthening exercises, that could help as well. Also make sure all you algorithms are optimal for OH, or else try different ones. Of course learning MGLS seems like a useful idea too.


----------



## Lofty (Feb 7, 2008)

haha I have already made sure every alg I know is optimal for OH. There is one OLL I am thinking of changing thats it.


----------



## pjk (Feb 7, 2008)

Just practice, make all your algs fluent. It is tough to give advice to the top in the world, but that I what I'd suggest. When you practice at home, try to use the same setup as a comp: stackmat, 15 seconds inspection (1 hand only), practice setting the cube down, look away, then pick it up and go. Also, make sure you can do it in front of people without getting nervous. Competitions tend to be pretty nerve-wracking. Good luck.


----------



## cdzoan (Feb 7, 2008)

good luck w/ that


----------



## Lofty (Feb 7, 2008)

Yea i need to practice on my stackmat... I don't use it because I am here CCT doesn't work with Vista and I am too lazy to type in every time when i do averages of 100.
btw:13.56 non-lucky single. COLL + U PLL!


----------



## Pedro (Feb 7, 2008)

Lofty said:


> Yea i need to practice on my stackmat... I don't use it because I am here CCT doesn't work with Vista and I am too lazy to type in every time when i do averages of 100.
> btw:13.56 non-lucky single. COLL + U PLL!



wait a moment...that's 2H, right?


----------



## edd5190 (Feb 7, 2008)

Dene said:


> Of course learning MGLS seems like a useful idea too.



You go Dene!


----------



## Dene (Feb 7, 2008)

Lofty said:


> Yea i need to practice on my stackmat... I don't use it because I am here CCT doesn't work with Vista and I am too lazy to type in every time when i do averages of 100.
> btw:13.56 non-lucky single. COLL + U PLL!



I agree with Mr. Pedro. Tell me that's Two-Handed!! That is better than my best lucky time ever!!!


----------



## hdskull (Feb 7, 2008)

It's One hand, his two hand probably is the same speed as his one hand. Chris Dzoan has done 12, 13 OH solves.


----------



## Lofty (Feb 7, 2008)

yes its OH.
Loads of people have done faster. 
My 2H is sub 20 my OH is not. So not exactly the same time tho that solve was faster than my fastest non-lucky 2H but only because I do not do 2H enough to get the rare very fluid very easy LL solves.


----------



## Pedro (Feb 7, 2008)

wtf??!!! 13.xx OH non-lucky??!!

good lord...I was happy with my 17.64...


----------



## Jason Baum (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Lofty, I also want to be sub 20 OH by Chattahoochee. How about we have a little friendly competition to see who can get there first? After all competition seems to bring out the best in people. I'm not as fast as my best average probably suggests... it was kind of fluky. My average-average is in the 21-22 range. So it sounds like we're right in the same boat.

Congrats on the 13.56 solve too! That's really awesome.


----------



## Lofty (Feb 7, 2008)

Alright sounds like a competition. Although my average average is like 22.5 but my best average is only 21.89. Do you think you can do it by then? I suppose if i practice hardcore maybe. But i know with competition nerves I will slow down, I am inconsistent enough already.


----------



## Dene (Feb 7, 2008)

You know it has been proven that co-operation brings out the better in people than competition does (source: Psychology lecturer at Canterbury University). I am not quite sure how they managed to find this, as it would be extremely hard to separate the two (even when co-operating, there can be internal competition). So, the conlcusion is that you two should work together to improve and take down the Titans that are Patricio, Dzoan and Dzoan!!


----------



## Pedro (Feb 7, 2008)

Dene said:


> You know it has been proven that co-operation brings out the better in people than competition does (source: Psychology lecturer at Canterbury University). I am not quite sure how they managed to find this, as it would be extremely hard to separate the two (even when co-operating, there can be internal competition). So, the conlcusion is that you two should work together to improve and take down the Titans that are Patricio, Dzoan and Dzoan!!



and Rama and the japanese guys 

I want to be sub-20 too...not sure if I can do it in a month and a half...but...well, let's see what happens


----------



## dbeyer (Feb 7, 2008)

Chris and I have felt the same way about big cubes blindfolded. We've correlated a lot of ideas, tactics, memorization tips, experiences, algs, optimizations, methods and so on and so forth. He's the only one practicing right now though ... ugh.


----------



## Lofty (Feb 7, 2008)

Well we did a little collaborating last night.... I showed him an alg. he got a 15.97 with the scramble so it was an easy scramble (or we both just own lol). I would like some collaboration. Can you video chat Jason? I know Pedro can.
Pedro: I was going to add in a bunch of other people too.


----------



## Pedro (Feb 7, 2008)

can I be your...how's it called? that guy who carries the knights' stuff in the movies and wants to be a knight too? shield-boy?


----------



## Lofty (Feb 7, 2008)

haha! Armour-Bearer maybe?
I would much rather you be a knight with me. Or we can both be Jason's shield boys since he is the fastest


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 7, 2008)

Pedro, that would be called a squire. Do you mind posting the easy scramble?


----------



## Lofty (Feb 7, 2008)

R2 D2 U2 F L2 R' D U' L2 R B F' L2 R' U2 B F' L' B2 D2 F' U L D2 U2 
I have done it twice more slow, both of those times I got the same LL but it is a different not near as good LL as in my actual solve.


----------



## Dene (Feb 7, 2008)

I think I'd be the squire, seeing as I'm still post40  . I'm catching up though!!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 9, 2008)

Lofty said:


> Yea i need to practice on my stackmat... I don't use it because I am here CCT doesn't work with Vista and I am too lazy to type in every time when i do averages of 100.
> btw:13.56 non-lucky single. COLL + U PLL!



lol CCT works fine on Vista. Not... like... I use Vista or anything. :|


----------



## Lofty (Feb 9, 2008)

Hooking the stackmat to the computer works with Vista? I thought I heard it didn't.


----------



## alexc (Feb 10, 2008)

Go Lofty! You can do it!  Btw, 13 is crazy!!!!  I actually just got my first sub 30 OH a couple days ago. It was a 26.92 free pll. I want to average mid 30's for Princeton, that's my goal.


----------



## hdskull (Feb 10, 2008)

I got a 17.94 PLL skip and 19.05 non-lucky yesterday, pretty happy with that, lol. I hate R/E perms with OH, takes me forever. How long does it take you sub 25 OH-ers?


----------



## Dene (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey so Lofty what is your website? I want to bookmark it so I can steal your uber OH-ness!


----------



## Lofty (Feb 10, 2008)

hdskull: I'll tell you how long it takes when my hand doesn't hurt. I suppose overestimated how strong my hand was when i did 75 solves after rock climbing.
Dene: loftycuber.webs.com is a complete webpage but i have started making one on loftycuber.110mb.com. it has all the algs (and algs from different angles) and maybe better stuff on turning but has no pictures yet.


----------



## Dene (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow, your site is really good, I think I can find much use for it  .

EDIT: Completely off topic, on your YouTube account you mention your taste in music, do you like any Christian Death Metal as well? Or is that too heavy? I myself have taken to Underoath's earlier music. I would also strongly recommend Flyleaf!


----------



## Lofty (Feb 10, 2008)

Well I have never come across music that is too heavy for my taste. I do like old UO (HATE the new UO) I mainly don't listen to Christian Metal for lack of having any of it and lack of knowledge about it.
Somewhat on topic: I hope you do find good use for it, thats why I made it lol. If you have any questions or think anything needs adding let me know. I'll add it on 110mb after i get around to finishing it (which may be a long time)


----------



## Rama (Feb 11, 2008)

Dene said:


> Christian Death Metal



I think this is some sort of an ''oxymoron''.
Christ: source of life.
Death: kinda says it all. 

Hdskull: From my experience with bad PLL's or any other cases is just to keep turning and nag afterwards.


----------



## Lofty (Feb 11, 2008)

How do you turn an E perm Rama? I just realized I cannot sub 4 an E. I just timed an R at <3.5 but E not less than 4 once...
Also what do you call Underoath's first album where they are screaming and all heavy but the words are about Christ and the last track is the gospel message?


----------



## Dene (Feb 11, 2008)

Not sure which one you mean, but of course Wikipedia will have the answer you want. I haven't listened to them much, mainly just Heart of Stone.

Mr. Rama, quoted from wikipedia: "Death metal is an extreme heavy metal subgenre. It is typically characterized by the use of heavily-distorted guitars, harsh vocals that are low-pitched and/or growled, morbid lyrics, fast-paced rhythms and melodies, and unconventional song structures."

Black metal is actually the one that cannot co-incide with Christianity: "Black metal is generally held to embrace anti-Christian sentiment, misanthropy, nihilism, Paganism, and/or Satanism, and in rare cases, nationalism."

Of course, most Christian Death Metal bands don't have that edge that normal Death Metal bands have.
Melodic Death Metal owns them anyway  .

On topic: I hardly think you can complain Lofty, I just did several, average probably 9.5 seconds, best 8.71.

EDIT: 8.61. I'm getting better at this!
8.06
7.84
7.71, I'm loving this, I should have done it ages ago!
7.19
7.03, so close to sub 7!!

Booyah, 6.72! Time for sub 6! (tomorrow, all the other perms!)


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 11, 2008)

I do E's in 13sec, but I'm not a OH cuber.


----------



## sam (Feb 11, 2008)

Just went to a death metal/black metal concert yesterday. Rotting christ, Immolation and Averse Sefira. Did some cubing. 
For OH, E is about 13 seconds as well... My OH average is 40.xx...I should practise this alg...


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Feb 12, 2008)

Lofty said:


> I am quite excited to be able to go to my first competition now I just need to get sub 20 by then. Any advice on how to cut 2 seconds off my time?
> My plans are:
> do at least an average of 50 everyday
> time all my LL algs to make sure they are all equally fast and I have the finger tricks planned out.
> ...



sub-10 f2l = sub-16 averages. 
try maybe sub-13/14 f2l :]


----------



## Lofty (Feb 12, 2008)

sub-10 f2l is not 16 averages... maybe my LL is slow but I get 9 second f2l's all the time and already average 13 or so now for f2l... tho 9 s f2l normally means like a 17.xx solve...


----------



## Dene (Feb 12, 2008)

I just thought of an idea. I'm not sure if anybody does this, but how about scrambling OH as well as solving? This would build up endurance, and be good practise on awkward turns and stuff. Scrambling a cube fast is definitely a useful tool for Two-Handed, so why not for OH as well?


----------



## Rama (Feb 13, 2008)

Lofty said:


> How do you turn an E perm Rama? I just realized I cannot sub 4 an E. I just timed an R at <3.5 but E not less than 4 once...



I really need to find a good angle to film it, because showing my E perm is easier then writing it down. 
I have to buy another tape, because I have no new tape for my camera, tough I allready have the how to make a OH-cube video.


----------



## Dcuber (Feb 13, 2008)

Dene said:


> I just thought of an idea. I'm not sure if anybody does this, but how about scrambling OH as well as solving? This would build up endurance, and be good practise on awkward turns and stuff. Scrambling a cube fast is definitely a useful tool for Two-Handed, so why not for OH as well?



I do that to start warming up
my hands need a good warm up...


----------



## Dcuber (Feb 13, 2008)

OMGXDXDXDXD
Got a new recoooooooooooooooooooord!!
OH:45:76!


----------



## Gunnar (Mar 10, 2008)

hdskull said:


> It's One hand, his two hand probably is the same speed as his one hand. Chris Dzoan has done 12, 13 OH solves.



I also have a sub-13 lucky OH solve. I once got 12.36, with the only luck being I skipped an F2L pair. So I did both OLL and PLL and still 12.36!! :-O

My best without skips is 17.58, and I've had a few 15.x with luck also.


----------

